# Captain America vs Master Asia



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Standard OBD rules

who will win this battle of  EAST VS WEST


----------



## FireEel (Mar 6, 2011)

U do realise that Captain America > Wolverine > Hulk > FF4 > Galactus > Hercules > Chaos King > Multiverse.

In short, Captain America > Multiverse.

Cap rapes.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

The winner is 

*ANSWER ME OBD, SCHOOL OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!​*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> The winner is
> 
> *ANSWER ME OBD, SCHOOL OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!​*



or maybe...

FOR FREEDOM STARS AND STRIPES !


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> or maybe...
> 
> FOR FREE-


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]dqbF5wULBYQ[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYDghpOJyPE[/YOUTUBE]

That's what Cap thinks of the east


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't decide between Cap'n and Master Asia. Don't make me


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Tha-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiluIsFXxI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

It's pretty simple. Not even Stars and Stripes can fuck with *SEKIHA TENKYOKEN*


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CbosEg07jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's pretty simple. Not even Stars and Stripes can fuck with *SEKIHA TENKYOKEN*



what does asia have on...

HYPER CHARGING STAR !


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

It's called Super Asia Rider Kicking Cap's face into the dirt.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKrbdUnBKkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [yout-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]8AwV3o0nAYk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beoz0G27DJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YO-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHSSDFBQ2Co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's pretty simple. Not even Stars and Stripes can fuck with *SEKIHA TENKYOKEN*



But that's no match for

*FINALJUSTICE*


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> But that's no match for
> 
> *FIN-*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> -snip-



CROSS OVER COUNTER!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqXPQwXEVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSLmagGG5AE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> But that's no match for
> 
> *FINALJUSTICE*


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]

TROMBE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's pretty simple. Not even Stars and Stripes can fuck with *SEKIHA TENKYOKEN*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abarekiller (Mar 6, 2011)

Captain America gets ROFLstomped by Master Asia's towel.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

hey cheater, I can't make  it any bigger 


INB4THATSWHATSHESAID


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

Concession Accepted


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

For now


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, shit. It's better than reading the constant YOU VS threads that we've been getting.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Any thread involving Master Asia is Great,Doubly so when Cap'n is involved


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

sheds a single tear*


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Abarekiller (Mar 6, 2011)

Master Asia (In an even more manly old spice tone): I'm on a horse!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hv-aoeTQZ2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Crimson King (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

So erm...



Crimson King said:


> The winner is
> 
> *ANSWER ME OBD, SCHOOL OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!​*



*THE WINDS OF THE KING!*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 7, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> *KEIRETSU!!!!*



*HYPER* *CHARGING* *STAR!!!! *


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 7, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> *KEIRETSU!!!!*



*TEMPA KYOURAN!!!*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Captain America meets Master Asia. Realizes how superior he is. Trains with him.

Captain America evolves into....*MASTER AMERICA*


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2011)

*YOU MAY HAVE THOSE STARS AND STRIPES...*


----------



## Battoumaru (Mar 8, 2011)

*BUT I'VE GOT THESE DARK FINGERS!

-------------------------------------------------------------

LOOK THE EAST IS BURNING RED!!*

-------------------------------------------------------------

But seriously. Master takes this. With or without the Kowloon Cloth.


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 8, 2011)

Battoumaru said:


> LOOK -



FINAL  JUSTICE


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## raphxenon (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Crimson King (Mar 8, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> FIN-


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> [YOU -


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> OVERIDDEN



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9sMqRcUK1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> REPLACED BY


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 9, 2011)

Where's mah original Kaiser?


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> OVERRIDDEN BY



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-0-KyPd0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

it's on the right one



Crimson King said:


> [YOU-
> [YOU-
> [YOU-
> [YOU-
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5y_Njg3Wfs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 9, 2011)

Too much awesomeness in this thread


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> OVERRIDE



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfOVnd-oTCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice knowing you, Master Asia


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

Z said:


> Nice knowing you, Master Asia


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Crashed and override by




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elvvaWr66Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elvvaWr66Zg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DX_IaXs5YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 9, 2011)

Look to the east it is burning red but look over to the west and our flag was still there. For Freedom.


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> [YOU -



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkP4q8yIVjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 9, 2011)

Anybody who actually thinks Cap stands a chance against Master Asia should give up their OBDer rights right now.

Which, looking at the profile of the posters...

Seems about right.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice Gai said:


> herp





raphxenon said:


> derp]


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice Gai said:


> Lo-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvAcTwEWmrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## passerby A (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice Gai said:


> Look to the east it is burning red but look over to the west and our flag was still there. For Freedom.



That actually does make some sence!

But seriously Master Asia stomps. Character that has his title based on Jin Yong's novel = win.


----------



## Es (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioAAx0z_2jo[/YOUTUBE]

Eng version


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fc9rthTYOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 11, 2011)

America Fuck Yeah!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3TKCeGc2Ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Mar 11, 2011)

It's a BIRD! It's a PLANE! It's JIGGLYPUFF! No, it's a dead link.

He will never fall


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 14, 2011)

All to be more badass.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm sure Master Asia is a great fighter but I gotta side with Cap on this especially after remembering this quote from ASM#537. Someone posted the end of it, but the whole thing is absolute AWESOME and must be put in context


			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> Spider-man: "C'mon grampa Steve... tell us a story. When the whole _*country*_ is against you...when its all bearing down on you like some kind of ten-ton weight, and you don't know your own heart anymore sometimes-- how dose someone like you deal with it? I mean you practically *are* the country. How dose the man who is the country react when the country goes another way?"
> 
> Captain America: "You really want to know?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 14, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> herp derp



Master Asia drops a skyscraper on him.


----------



## Judas (Mar 14, 2011)

A glorious thread this is.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Mar 14, 2011)

sense I have yet to see this pic here yet.


----------

